# möge mein Stolz dann noch mit meiner Torheit fliegen! (Nietzsche: Zarathustra)



## gustavolaime

Und wenn mich einst meine Klugheit verläßt – ach, sie liebt es, davonzufliegen! – *möge mein Stolz dann noch mit meiner Torheit fliegen!« –*



¿Cuál es la traducción más correcta? 

Aquí tengo dos opciones. ¿Ustedes tienen mejores opciones? 

- Y si alguna vez mi inteligencia me abandona - ¡ay, le gusta escapar volando! - ¡que mi orgullo continúe volando junto con mi tontería!  (Traducción de Pascual).

- Y si alguna vez mi inteligencia me abandona - ¡ah, le encanta marcharse volando! - ojalá vuele mi orgullo con mi necedad. (Esta me gusta más, pero soy capaz de sacrificarla si la traducción es errónea).



Me gustaría una traducción que refleje LO MÁS CERCA POSIBLE lo que Nietzsche quiso decirlo en Alemán. Osea, imaginen que él hubiera hablado español, entonces ¿qué palabras en español habría utilizado?


Bueno, espero sus respuestas.


----------



## Geviert

Tu versión es más armoniosa y precisa ("necedad"). "Tontería" no cae bien en la versión de Pascual. Sin embargo, a tu versión le falta (además de los signos de admiración) ese necesario _noch _que Pascual conserva en su versión y la hace más precisa en su sentido final. Yo diría: ¡Ojalá pudiese aún  volar mi orgullo con mi necedad!


----------



## gustavolaime

El traductor me traduce "*möge*" como "puede, podrá, podría". Y Pascual, que es alguien que ve todos los detalles posibles, no lo mencionó, pero en cambio, tú amigo mio, sí le agregas el "pudiese". ¿Ese pudiese es por el "*möge*" cierto?


Mi duda está en el Ojalá. Y tal vez se pueda mejorar el "aún". A ver si pudieras expliicar un poquito de lo que trata Nietzsche.

Aún no tengo muy claro el texto en alemán. Gracias.


----------



## Geviert

Saludos mi estimado,

sì, en efecto, me refiero al möge. Si no me equivoco, se trata del konjunktiv I del verbo mögen para los casos especiales (3. persona singular, 1. plural) del imperativo (ejemplo: es lebe die Freiheit!). en este sentido no podría ser "puede" (indicativo), "podrá" (Futur), podría (konjuntiv II). A lo mejor "pueda aún volar mi orgullo!", más preciso que "pudiese".

"Ojalá" (de origen semita), no aparece en el texto alemán. Si pudieras citar el capítulo correspondiente de la frase podría buscarla rápidamente para poder proponerles con gusto una explicación.


----------



## gustavolaime

Hola Geviert, está aquí:


- Prólogo, sección 10: http://es.wikisource.org/wiki/Zaratustra_1r%C3%B3logo#10


----------



## Geviert

Bueno, yo no traduciría la frase sin el "pueda aún volar" (möge... noch... fliegen) y sobre todo castrando las frase sin el signo de exclamación como hacen los wikipedianos.  

Sobre la explicación, bueno, sería interpretar mi estimado, no sé si podrá ayudarlo con la traducción final. En el prólogo en cuestión Zaratustra se alegra de corazón (freue sich von Herzen, mucho ojo con el símbolo) al encontrar a dos animales, al "más orgulloso bajo el sol y el animal más inteligente bajo el sol". No se trata de cualquier encuentro pues Zaratustra reconoce (hörte über sich... und siehe!) - en ese estado emocional particular - el SIMBOLO VIVIENTE (ojo) detrás de esos dos animales (inteligencia y orgullo). No solo se encuentra en ese estado de alegría y basta, "habla" con aquello que la genera (ojo), es decir, se _confronta _con aquella emoción, no solo la vive (sprach also zu seinem Herz) y (se) dice: 

- ¡(ojalá) pudiera ser yo más inteligente! ¡(Ojalá) pudiera ser inteligente de verdad, como mi serpiente! (porque es uno de los símbolos vivientes que está _observando realmente (wahr-nehmen)_, ojo, no está metaforizando)


“Pero pido cosas imposibles: ¡por ello pido a mi orgullo que camine siempre junto a mi inteligencia! (porque nota que AMBOS animales (inteligencia y orgullo) aparecen ante él,  no solo uno).


 “Y si alguna vez mi inteligencia me abandona (si los animales se separan) - ¡ah, le encanta marcharse volando! (se note el juego) -  (ojalá) pueda aún volar mi orgullo con mi necedad.

 Los wikipedianos dicen  "Así comenzó el ocaso de Zaratustra" creo que es más bien "así comenzó el descenso..." (de la montaña).

PS. No sé hasta qué punto sea necesario "ojalá" para expresar deseo en esos términos. Le dá más fuerza en castellano sin duda, pero no sería lícito. Nosotros podemos notarlo, pero el lector que no habla alemán, no. No sé cuánto pueda ser lícito.


----------



## gustavolaime

Ya lo entendí mejor.

Entonces Geviert, por favor, dame las *opciones *que tengas, por favor, sólo eso, gracias.


PD. Tal vez no sea para este hilo, pero ya que lo comentas, veo necesario colocarlo. Sobre "el ocaso" Pascual dice lo siguiente y creo que tiene razón traducirlo como "ocaso":

_Untergehen. _Es una de las palabras-clave en la descripción de la fi­gura de Zaratustra. Este verbo alemán contiene varios matices que con dificultad podrán conservarse simultáneamente en la traducción castellana. _Untergehen _es en primer término, literal­mente, «caminar _(gehen) _hacia abajo _(unter)». _Zaratustra, en efecto, baja de las montañas. En segundo lugar es término usual para designar la «puesta del sol», el «ocaso». Y Zaratustra dice bien claro que quiere actuar como el sol al atardecer, esto es, «po­nerse». En tercer término, _Untergehen y _el sustantivo _Untergang _se usan con el significado de hundimiento, destrucción, decadencia. Así, el título de la obra famosa de Spengler es Der _Untergang __des Abendlandes _(traducido por _La decadencia de Occidente). _Tam­bién Zaratustra se hunde en su tarea y fracasa. Su tarea, dice varias veces, lo destruye. Aquí se ha adoptado como _terminus technicus _castellano para traducir _Untergehen _el de «hundirse en su ocaso», que parece conservar los tres sentidos. De todas maneras, Nietz­sche juega en innumerables ocasiones con esta palabra alemana compuesta y la contrapone a otras palabras asimismo compuestas. Por ejemplo, contrapone y une _Un tergangy Ubergang. __Übergang­__es_ «pasar al otro lado» por encima de algo, pero también signifi­ca «transición». El hombre, dirá Zaratustra, es «un tránsito y un ocaso». Esto es, al hundirse en su ocaso, como el sol, pasa al otro lado (de la tierra, se entiende, según la vieja creencia). Y «pasar al otro lado» es superarse a sí mismo y llegar al superhombre.


Espero las mejores opciones de traducciones que puedas ofrecerme, gracias!


----------

